# Performance Burnout 20



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone have this bike for their little ripper?

Performance Boys Burnout 20" 7-speed Kid's Bike - Kid's Bikes

In shopping for my son as he is ready to move up from his Hotrock 16, I was really impressed by the spec of this bike at $210! I know my bikes well and gave it a good eye to make sure it isn't missing some critical components. I loved the look of the Specialized Hotrock 20, but the price was a little more than I wanted to pay at $330 from the local dealer. Yes the Specialized has more shaping of the tubes a few extras...but not $120 worth of extras. Just wondering if anyone else has experience with the Performance bike.

Thanks


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I have seen it in the store. I was considering it (girl's version) for my daughter. She didn't like the design, she preferred the GT Scamp 20, so that's what I bought.

I can't recall anything special about the bike other than the fork didn't work well compared to the GT Scamp 20. It was very firm, and didn't move much with my weight on it. It seemed that the spring was wrong. The GT Scamp 20 moved readily, but not much travel. I can't recall who makes the fork on the Performance bike.

I don't think the 20" bikes are too different, other than the fork.


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)

Bought this bike for both of my girls 7 and 9 years old. The 9 year old has been getting more bold and even entered a dual slalom race a few weeks ago. The 7 year old just got hers today and tried the small drop, skinnies and beginner single track at our local mountain bike park. They will probably both progress past the bikes soon but the price was great and has got them both into mountain biking.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought this for my 8yo son in Nov 11. He used it until he turned 9 in Feb 2012, until he was able to ride a 24". 

My youngest who is 6 rides it now. It was too big for him at first to tackle some of the singletrack in my area, creekcrossings, berms, switchback climbs, etc. He can handle it pretty good now. The frame is solid so is the Revo shifter/rear derailleur. He's had to modify his grip to shift on the fly. Can't expect much out of the fork, it is what it is. I find my biggest gripe are the brakes, esp the rear one. It's takes quite a bit of effort/strength to work. He's crashed a few times on downhill sections not being able to control his speed. I may switch them out soon. 

Once you step up to the 24" you gotta plan thet they'll be on that bike for much longer & would need to focus on value/performance ratio for the long run, ie spending more for quality.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That bike looks pretty nice, but that fork is crap. I had exactly the same one on my son's GF Precaliber. It required most of my 250 pounds to compress it. I swapped it with an RST that the bike shop got for me through Specialized and it was much better. I believe Suntour makes the fork on the Performance bike. The only thing it does have going for it is that it's 1 1/8 threadless and uses Vee brakes.


----------

